# X99M Killer + i7 5820K: schlechte single core Leistung



## MarkenJodSalz (10. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe ebend mein neues X99 System mit ASRock X99M Killer, 16 GB Crucial RAM und einem i7 5820K eingerichtet. Installiert ist Windows 8.1 x64.
Soweit läuft alles, mir ist aber ein Ruckeln in einigen älteren Spielen (z.B. CoH 1) aufgefallen. Ich habe dann ein bisschen rumgesucht und mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich die CPU bei single threaded Laste nicht ordentlich hochtaktet.

Beispiel Cinebench R15 single core:
i7 5820K: 113 Punkte.
i5 4300U: 110 Punkte (!). 

Der i7 verweilt bei der Last quasi ständig im idle (1,2GHz) und taktet nur gelegentlich hoch. Im Taskmanager kann man gut sehen, dass kein Task vollständig ausgelastet wird, sondern die Last ständig springt. Die Vermutung liegt nahe, dass der Turbo nicht rechzeitig greift, weil entweder Windows zu schnell den Task von Kern zu Kern verteilt oder weil das Mainboard (verantwortlich für die Lastzustände?!) es nicht rafft.

Ich habe diesbezüglich ASRock angeschrieben, weil ich das für einen Bug halte. BIOS ist aktuell (1.60). Wenn ich in den Energiesparoptionen auf "Höchstleistung" stelle, erhalte ich deutlich höhere Punkte (143). Das ist für mich aber keine Lösung des Problems sondern nur ein temporärer Workaround. Mein Tablet schafft's ja auch sich vernünftig hoch zu takten und es kann ja nicht sein, dass sich die 15W CPU im Alltag genauso schnell anfühlt, wie der 140W Bolide.
Bei multi threded Lasten taktet die CPU übrigens normal hoch.

Vielleicht könnten X99 (und auch X79 Besitzer!) das mal testen und hier berichten.

Gruß


----------



## Stueppi (10. Oktober 2014)

Hast du mal dinge versucht wie den Turbo aus zuschalten oder Windows auf höchstleistung zu stellen damit er nicht runter taktet? Fixe mal den Takt und mach die Benchmarks nochmal ob dann wirklich ein anderes ergebnis kommt oder deine Anzeigen nur nicht stimmen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

Das Problem ist folgendes:

Windows richtet den P-State, also wie hoch die CPU je nach Last taktet, nach der aktuellen Auslastung.
Die aktuelle Auslastung wiederum ist der Mittelwert aller Auslastungen aller kerne, auch der virtuellen (SMT).

Wenn du einen 5820K oder noch schlimmer wie ich einen 5960X benutzt und nur einen kern voll belastest ist das für Windows im Falle des 5960X (100% + 15*0%)/16 = 6,25% CPU-Last, bei einem 5820K wären es (100% + 11*0%)/12 = 8,3% CPU-Last.

Beides ist zu wenig um Windows dazu zu bewegen, aus dem Idle-Takt herauszukommen.

Da man die Grenzwerte nicht einstellen kann (nein, das hat nichts mit den Prozentangaben in den Energieoptionen zu tun...) bleiben aktuell zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Energieoptionen auf Höchstleistung - dadurch liegt immer der volle takt an (wahlweise im BIOS EIST abschalten)
2.) SMT deaktivieren wenn man nur Singlecore-leistung braucht und damit 6 respektive 8 "Kerne" abschalten was zur Folge hat dass die CPU-Last doppelt so hoch ausfällt und Windows hochtaktet.


----------



## NuVirus (10. Oktober 2014)

Turbo abschalten wäre kontraproduktiv - mal auf Höchstleistung stellen wenn das nix hilft evtl Eist abschalten im Bios - sollte man möglichst vermeiden aufgrund des Stromverbrauchs


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (10. Oktober 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem ist folgendes:
> 
> Windows richtet den P-State, also wie hoch die CPU je nach Last taktet, nach der aktuellen Auslastung.
> Die aktuelle Auslastung wiederum ist der Mittelwert aller Auslastungen aller kerne, auch der virtuellen (SMT).
> ...


 Hört sich beides irgendwie ziemlich abartig "unsmart" an---wurde das schonmal reported? Das sollte doch eigentlich für Microsoft ne Sache von maximal einer Stunde Arbeit sein...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich mich auch schon darüber gewundert warum Windows da solche Probleme hat. Ich gehe davon aus dass das intern einfach am Leerlaufprozess abgegriffen wird, wenn der keine Ahnung >90% ist dann idle oder so.

Man müsste das so implementieren, dass die Kerne einzeln abgefragt werden, sprich wenn ein Kern mehr als 50% Last dann voller Takt oder ähnlich. Keine Ahnung ob das aus technischer Sicht nicht so ist (bzw. es sehr aufwendig wäre) oder ob man das aus Marktwirtschaftlicher sicht nicht tut weil die 99,8% der Kunden die weniger als 6 echte Kerne haben durch eine solche Regelung mehr Strom verbrauchen und schlechtere Publicity machen würden als die gefühlten 3 Leute die unser Problem gerade haben. 

Leute, die einen 5960X kaufen sind üblicherweise entweder so fit in Sachen PC dass die sowas fix selber lösen (wie oben beschrieben) bzw. Multithreadlastigen Workload haben wo das problem nie auftritt oder sie sind einfach nur reich ohne irgendeinen Plan zu haben - dann fällt ihnen das problem gar nicht auf.


----------



## Ebrithil (10. Oktober 2014)

Hatte das selbe Problem, habe mir dann 2 Batch datein geschrieben die jeweils entweder Höchstleistung oder Ausbalanciert einstellen, die hab ich mir dann auf die G-Tasten meiner G15 gelegt so das ich on-the-fly dazwischen Umschalten kann. Ist sicherlich nicht optimal aber besser als dauerhaft mit entweder 1.2 oder 4.2GHz durch die Gegend zu ballern...


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Oktober 2014)

Siehste, das meine ich mit "Leute die fit sind regeln sowas fix selber" 

Ich hab mittlerweile entsprechende OC-Profile wo ich von 1,2 (ohne hochtakten) bis 4,1 GHz (ohne runtertakten) entsprechend switchen kann.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (10. Oktober 2014)

Auf "Höchstleistung" funktioniert es. Aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache, dass man da noch selbst Hand anlegen muss, um ein System aus 2014 dazu zu bewegen richtig hoch und runter zu takten.

Mal sehen, was ASRock sagt. Aber wie mir scheint, müsste ich mich da eher an Microsoft wenden.
Wieso ist das bisher noch keinem aufgefallen? In den Reviews fällt das nicht auf, dass die single core Leistung beeinträchtigt ist. Die Cinebench Werte scheinen da normal zu sein. Zudem gibt es Mehrkernprozessoren >4 doch auch schon seit einiger Zeit. Im Endeffekt wird damit das "Turbo" Konzept ad absurdum geführt. Turbo ja... aber nur manchmal.

Und wieso wir so etwas in den Foren dann nicht öfter diskutiert? Das sollte eigentlich jedem auffallen, der nicht ständig alle seine Threads auslastet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2014)

Aufgefallen ist das sehr wohl nur kann man daran eben außer m,it genannten Tricks nichts ändern.
Reviews bzw. Benchmarks werden grundsätzlich mit Höchstleistung und Threadpriorität "hoch" (bei guten Reviews...) gefahren so dass das Problem hier nicht auftritt.

Grundsätzlich haste aber Recht dass es wenig hilft wenn Intel bei 1-Thread-Last 2 Speedbins Turbo drauflegt aber der Turbo nicht immer überhaupt anspringt.


----------



## MacMen01 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich kann euer Problem verstehen, aber denkt doch auch mal an ganz kleine Anwendungen, die ausgeführt werden und nur ab und zu mal minimal Systemlast erzeugen. Hier würde es doch auch keinen Sinn machen gleich den großen Turbo zu zünden, wenn die dadurch höhere Leistung überhaupt nicht benötigt wird. Auf jeden Fall würde es Sinn machen, in einem Power User Tap die Übergangswerte / Regelart (Gesamtlast / Einzellast) spezifisch für seine Ansprüche einstellen zu können. User mit vielen Kernen 4< + Hyper Threading trifft es da halt gleich härter da der Teiler einfach größer ist. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe mal testweise SMT abgeschaltet => gleiches Ergebnis.
Dann habe ich vier Kerne deaktiviert => gleiches Ergebnis.

Irgendwie kann es nicht ganz stiimmen, dass es an den P-States und Windows liegt. Sonst müsste doch bei 1/6=16% doch der Turbo nun endlich zünden. CPU-Z zeigt immer noch schwankende Werte an. Meist aber 1,2GHz. Die Punktzahl in R15 beträgt immer noch maue 117. 
Nur HWInfo zeigt öfter mal 3,2GHz an auf einzelnen Kernen. Schwankt aber auch und die Frequenz verweilt nicht bei einem einzelnen Kern.

Wie sieht es bei den 3930K und 4930K aus?


----------



## MacMen01 (11. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

genau weiss ich es auch nicht, es könnte aber auch auf die generellen Leistungsaufnahmen der CPU geregelt werden. Evtl. meldet sich ja noch ein User der es weiss, würde mich auch interessieren.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## bschicht86 (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin dafür, dass man wieder die alte Turbo-Taste, wie man es vom 486er kennt, einführt. Problem gelöst


----------



## MacMen01 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ja genau mit Turbo langsam und ohne Turbo noch langsamer  Wenn ich da an meinen 2-86er denke....da könnte man von 6MHz auf 8MHz takten! Mach das heute mal einfach per Knopfdruck den Takt um 1/3 erhöhen......(Kühlung / Spannungen /Stabilität....)


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Oktober 2014)

MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Ich habe mal testweise SMT abgeschaltet => gleiches Ergebnis.
> Dann habe ich vier Kerne deaktiviert => gleiches Ergebnis.


 
Das ist seltsam, wenn ich mit SMT SuperPI singlethread fahre bleibt der Takt unten, ohne SMT wird erhöht. 
Vielleicht ist es auch zusätzlich davon abhängig, ob der eine Thread nun wirklich 100% Last erzeugt oder "nur" 90? Keine Ahnung^^


----------



## MountyMAX (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich habs bei mir grad mal laufen lassen: 136 Punkte
(Außer Speicher auf 2400 XMP), hab ich alles auf Auto, Energieeinstellungen sind Standard (Ausbalanciert)


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (11. Oktober 2014)

Was zeit der Taskmanager bzw. CPU-Z für Taktraten an?


----------



## Threshold (11. Oktober 2014)

MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Und wieso wir so etwas in den Foren dann nicht öfter diskutiert? Das sollte eigentlich jedem auffallen, der nicht ständig alle seine Threads auslastet.


 
Ich würde ebenfalls darauf wetten dass das den meisten die eine solche CPU habe nicht auffällt.
Intel hat ja nicht erst seit Haswell E 6 und 8 Kerner im Programm.


----------



## MountyMAX (11. Oktober 2014)

Laut CPU-Z: 1200 Mhz aber geht immer wieder auf 3300 hoch, was man auch am Benchmark sieht langsam/schnell

Hmm nun sind es nur noch 122 Punkte

Bzw. das ASUS Tool (AI Suite) mit dem ich es grad nochmal mal laufen lasse zeigt Sprünge von 1200 bis 3600 Mhz an und 30 W Verbrauch .. zzZZzzz


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

Ich frage mich gerade ob da die Inf-Updates(aka Chipsatztreiber) von Intel tatsächlich mal einen Unterschied machen. Mit dem 3960x unter Win7(und aktuellen Inf-Updates) kann ich die beschriebenen Probleme jedenfalls nicht bestätigen. Rein Interesse halber schaue ich bei Gelegenheit aber nochmal genauer nach.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (11. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ist lt. Intel Webseite der 10.0.20 installiert.


----------



## MountyMAX (11. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich frage mich gerade ob da die Inf-Updates(aka Chipsatztreiber) von Intel tatsächlich mal einen Unterschied machen. Mit dem 3960x unter Win7(und aktuellen Inf-Updates) kann ich die beschriebenen Probleme jedenfalls nicht bestätigen. Rein Interesse halber schaue ich bei Gelegenheit aber nochmal genauer nach.


 
Was verstehst du unter "aktuell"? Auf der Intel HP ist der "neuste" vom 11.03.2014 - da ist sogar der auf der ASUS DVD neuer (24.04.14)


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (11. Oktober 2014)

Das ist der neuste von Intel und der gleiche, der auch auf der ASRock Webseite angeboten wird.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Fatal1ty X99M Killer/?cat=Download&os=Win8a64


----------



## MountyMAX (11. Oktober 2014)

MarkenJodSalz schrieb:


> Das ist der neuste von Intel und der gleiche, der auch auf der ASRock Webseite angeboten wird.
> 
> ASRock > Fatal1ty X99M Killer


 
Das ist der vom 24.04.2014 (laut Installer)
Aber scheinbar doch neuer, wenn ich den "alten" von der DVD starte fragt dieser ob ein Downgrade vorgenommen werden soll

Hmm mit dem aktuellen von der ASRock Website zuckt auch nix mehr, der bleibt bei seinen 1200 Mhz wie angemeiselt, es sei denn ich schalt noch 2-3 Threads Prime95 dazu und selbst da geht der immer wieder mal kurz auf 1200 Mhz.

Allerdings hab ich jetzt (ohne Prime und der cpu blieb dauerhaft bei 1200 mhz) 140 Singlecore Punkte oO


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mit dem 3960x unter Win7(und aktuellen Inf-Updates) kann ich die beschriebenen Probleme jedenfalls nicht bestätigen. Rein Interesse halber schaue ich bei Gelegenheit aber nochmal genauer nach.


Gerade mal durchprobiert:
Cinebench Singlecore, Pause/Programmwechsel, SPI 1M, Pause,  SPI 8M, Ende:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sobald ein Kern ausgelastet wird geht der Turbo auf maximalen Takt und bleibt da bis die Arbeit abgeschlossen ist.
(Ja in Cinebench vermisst die CPU Einen Ram-Kanal und ein neues Windows ein bisschen, aber darum geht es hier ja nicht  )

@MountyMAX: Probier mal ein Tool was alle Kerntakte zeigt zum auslesen(Rechtsklick auf den Takt in CPU-Z reicht). Der Singlecore Punktestand spricht eigentlich dafür dass die CPU die die Arbeit macht auch einen anständigen Takt fährt (zumindest keine 1200MHz, sonst haut mich Haswell-E plötzlich doch von den Socken).


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (12. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gerade mal durchprobiert:
> Cinebench Singlecore, Pause/Programmwechsel, SPI 1M, Pause,  SPI 8M, Ende:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe ich nicht.

EDIT. 
Zumindest den 2. Absatz habe ich verstanden. In Cinebench taktet ein Kern tatsächlich hoch. 3,3GHz, öfter auch mal 3,4GHz und ganz selten 3,6GHz. Er springt aber schnell von Kern zu Kern. Die anderen Kerne sind dann bei 1,2GHz. Im Hauptfenster wird das nicht oder nur selten angezeigt (dort nur 1,2GHz). Auch die Core Voltage bleibt zu 80% der Laufzeit von Cinebench bei  0,760V, also idle.

Die Anzeige des Windows Taksmanagers ergibt dann aber überhaupt keinen Sinn. Da wird ziemlich konstant 2,6GHz angezeigt. Nimmt der hier irgendeinen Mittelwert über alle Kerne oder wie ist das zu verstehen?


----------



## MountyMAX (12. Oktober 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> @MountyMAX: Probier mal ein Tool was alle Kerntakte zeigt zum auslesen(Rechtsklick auf den Takt in CPU-Z reicht). Der Singlecore Punktestand spricht eigentlich dafür dass die CPU die die Arbeit macht auch einen anständigen Takt fährt (zumindest keine 1200MHz, sonst haut mich Haswell-E plötzlich doch von den Socken).


 
Hast Recht min. 1 Kern ist immer bei 3300/3400 auch wenns es dauernd wechselt .. nur jetzt hab ich wieder nur 120 .. *seuftz* Ich glaub ich setze die Min Werte für den CPU auf die Max Werte im Bios, dann ist Ruhe mit runtertakten


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (12. Oktober 2014)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich setze die Min Werte für den CPU auf die Max Werte im Bios, dann ist Ruhe mit runtertakten


 
Das heißt? Effektiv EIST aus?


----------



## nemi (12. Oktober 2014)

Mal kurz zur Info - wie are watching you:
Singlecore Turboproblem (nicht nur) beim Haswell-E
Und meine Posts leider recht verstreut in diesem Thread:
[Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - E / Ivy Bridge - E / Haswell - E (Sockel 2011) OC-Laberthread - Seite 417
[Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - E / Ivy Bridge - E / Haswell - E (Sockel 2011) OC-Laberthread - Seite 418
[Sammelthread] Intel Sandy Bridge - E / Ivy Bridge - E / Haswell - E (Sockel 2011) OC-Laberthread - Seite 405

Mir ist das Thema vor ca. 3 Wochen aufgefallen, als ich mal kurz SuperPi laufen lassen wollte und das System viel langsamer als der vorherige 4790K war. Super reproduzieren lässt es sich, wenn HWInfo64 läuft und man gleichzeitig SuperPi laufen lässt. Dann hat man auch eine sehr schnell auffrischende Multianzeige für jeden Kern. ASRock und einen c't Redakteur habe ich bereits kontaktiert. Kurz gefasst war der ASRock Support relativ unprofessionell. Die haben glaube ich das Problem nicht mal wirklich verstanden (oder wollten nicht, keine Ahnung). Dann wurde mir was von Powerlimits erzählt (was totaler quatsch ist, wenn alle Kerne hochtakten können, kann wohl einer Probleme mit Powerlimits haben, anschließend lag es angeblich an der Anzeige von Aida und HWInfo - was auch quatsch ist, weil die Anzeige des Multis ja nichts mit der lahmen Laufzeit von SuperPi zu tun hat - und danach wurden meine Mails einfach ignoriert...)

Workarounds:
- Festpinnen an einen Kern
- Speedstep aus oder minimale Lesitung 100% (erhöht den Idle Verbrauch beides deutlich).

In Windows 10 habe ich den Verlangsamungseffekt (Kombination von Windows Scheduler und Haswell-E) deutlich weniger gesehen. Das muss aber nicht zwingend heißen, dass das Problem in Windows 10 weg ist, weil es eine Rolle spielt welche Prozesse und Dienste zusätzlich laufen. Desto mehr es sind, die in kurzen Intervallen CPU Zeit wollen, desto lahmer läuft die Singlecoreanwendung, auch wenn 5 physische Kerne (bzw. 11 virtuelle) frei sind. Das mal als Kurzfassung. Es macht keinen Unterschied, ob man Hyperthreading deaktiviert oder weniger Kerne aktiv sind (bzw. es wird dann eher noch schlimmer).

Mir fällt aber langsam auf, dass auffallend viele ASRock besitzer das Problem haben. Ich kann nur alle mit dem Problem bitten bei ASRock Support zu nerven. Das ist ganz einfach entweder über das UEFI oder das A-Tuning Utility möglich. Desto mehr Leute die nerven, desto eher lassen die sich vielleicht was einfallen. Und nein, 20 Watt mehr Idleverbrauch durch o.g. Workarounds ist keine Lösung. Es ist auch keine Lösung, wenn ich mir erst alle Singlecoreprogramme zusammen suchen muss und die dann vor dem Start festpinnen muss auf einen Kern. Ist doch ein Witz, dass der non E teilweise fast doppelt so schnell ist, wie ein Haswell-E mit der selben Windows Installation und angepassten Treibern und dabei noch wesentlich mehr Strom benötigt (sowohl im Idle als auch unter Last).


----------



## MountyMAX (12. Oktober 2014)

Ist bei ASUS auch so, zumindest jetzt wo ich auf 100% im Energiesparplan gestellt habe, starten vor allem die Programme deutlich schneller, aber halt ca. 30 W mehr Verbrauch im Leerlauf :-/

Aber halt in Spielen merkt man dann die Leistung doch, z.B. BF4 läuft nun bei mir mit 60-72 fps auf Ultra vorher mit den i7-870 war das bei 40-55 fps mit Drops an bestimmten Stellen auf unter 30 (gleiche Grafikkarte)


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (14. Oktober 2014)

Habe mal im BIOS Speedstep ausgeschaltet. Aber ist es denn normal, dass einzelne Kerne dann immer noch auf 1,2GHz runter takten?
Nur, wenn ich eine Last anlege (es reicht dann schon single core Cinebench R15) takten *alle* Kerne auf *3,4GHz* hoch. Zumindest erreiche ich so 136 Punkte. Immerhin.


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt hast du halt noch C1E.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (14. Oktober 2014)

Ah, danke. Da war ja noch was.

Wieso taktet meine CPU eigentlich nie auf 3,6GHz? Sollte doch bei single core Last der Fall sein?


----------



## Olstyle (14. Oktober 2014)

Dass SingleCore-Last nicht als solche erkannt wird scheint ja dein Grundproblem zu sein weshalb sich Speedstep deaktivieren überhaupt gelohnt hat.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (14. Oktober 2014)

ASRock hat mir zurück geschrieben. Ich solle ihnen ein paar Screenshots liefern, die SuperPi zeigen. Zudem das übliche..BIOS reset. Mal schauen, was sie sagen, wenn sie die Screenshots sehen.


----------



## MountyMAX (18. Oktober 2014)

Um das mal extern zu klären, wie sich der Stromverbrauch durch umstellen auf immer 100% (d.h. keine 1200 Mhz mehr)  im Energiesparplan ändert -  d.h. nicht mit Tools welche die W anzeigen, hab ich mal mein Voltcraft drangehängt, das Ergebnis:

Zwischen Min. (5%) und Min auf 100% ist nur 1(!) W Unterschied.

Hier mal die Daten welche ich so gemessen habe:
-> 5820K OC @3,8 Ghz, 
Idle: 103-105 W (CPU Min 5%)
Idle: 104-106 W (CPU Min 100%)
(Idle nachdem Festplatten alle geparkt haben: 86 W bei 5% Min. Leistungszustand, 87W bei 100% Min. Leistungszustand )
Prime: 250 W
Furmark: 265 W
Prime+Furmark: 377 W
BF4 (Ultra, 1920x1200): ca. 278-290 W

Grad nochmal Cinebench Singlecore laufen lassen: 
Verbrauch 110W, (alle Festplatten allerdings im idle, wäre sonst wohl 20W mehr)
Score: 147


Hier mal noch die Werte @Stock
5820K @Stock (3,3)
Idle: 104-106 W (CPU Min 5%)
Idle: 104-106 W (CPU Min 100% (Unterschied <1W))
(Idle nachdem Festplatten alle geparkt haben: 85 W bei 5% Min. Leistungszustand, 86W bei 100% Min. Leistungszustand )
Prime:  235 W
Furmark: 262 W
Prime+Furmark: 363 W
BF4 (Ultra, 1920x1200): ca. 278-290 W (kein Unterschied feststellbar, Grafikkarte wird wohl limitieren)


----------



## nemi (19. Oktober 2014)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Um das mal extern zu klären, wie sich der Stromverbrauch durch umstellen auf immer 100% (d.h. keine 1200 Mhz mehr)  im Energiesparplan ändert -  d.h. nicht mit Tools welche die W anzeigen, hab ich mal mein Voltcraft drangehängt, das Ergebnis:
> 
> Zwischen Min. (5%) und Min auf 100% ist nur 1(!) W Unterschied.



Das verstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz. Auf meinem System bekomme ich mit 100% sehr wohl 1200 Mhz zu sehen oder eben im meinem Fall 4,4 GHz aber eben nichts mehr dazwischen. D.h. die Kerne pendeln dauernd zwischen 1,2 GHz oder eben 4,4 GHz. Da selbst im Idle auf meinem System über 100 Prozesse laufen ist ein Kern (mindestens) auch im Idle immer auf 4,4 GHz. Somit müsste der Idle Verbrauch rein logisch schon deutlich mehr steigen. Wenn bei dir alle Kerne auf 4,4 laufen müsste es sogar recht deutlich sein.

Aber ich bin grad auch zu faul um nachzumessen. Von daher geschenkt. 

Was mich bei dieser Variante eher deutlich mehr stört:
Elder Scrolls Online belegt einen Kern voll dann noch einen oder zwei Kerne partiell. Mit 100% gehen aber alle auf Kerne 4,4 GHz. Das sind ca. 40 Watt mehr Verbrauch, die man dann nicht nur mit gemessenen Werten wahrnimmt, sondern auch über CPU Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl bzw. Lautstärke. Mit Windows 10 passiert das nicht (nur ca. 80 Watt lt. Aida) was sich durch weniger Temperatur und Lüfterdrehzahl bestätigt.

Mit Windows 7 ohne die 100% Minimalleistung sind die FPS nur halb so hoch wie bei Win 10. Sowohl die c't und auch ASRock haben bei Intel nachgefragt. Ob da was rauskommt, keine Ahnung. Wenn das Verhalten bei Win 10 so bleibt, kann ich damit aber leben. Dauert nur noch zu lange, bis es rauskommt.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (19. Oktober 2014)

Siehe #32.

Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen C1E und Speedstep. Mit dem "100%" in Windows schaltest du wohl Speedstep aus, aber nicht C1E.


----------



## MountyMAX (19. Oktober 2014)

Ja, man kann ab und zu im idle die 1200 Mhz noch sehen, aber sobald ein Kern belastet wird (z.B. Cinebench 1 Core) bleiben alle Kerne auf max.




nemi schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich gerade nicht so ganz. Auf meinem System bekomme ich mit 100% sehr wohl 1200 Mhz zu sehen oder eben im meinem Fall 4,4 GHz aber eben nichts mehr dazwischen.



Die Werte "dazwischen" hab ich nur extrem selten mal gesehen, bei 100% gar nicht mehr


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann mir das nicht erklären. Also die CPU hat wirklich Probleme vernünftig hoch zu takten.

1) Ich starte BF3. Es dauert schon lange, bis das Auswahlfenster kommt. Warum? CPU taktete kaum hoch, obwohl auf 4GHz übertaktet.
2) Er lädt die BF3 Map: Dauert wesentlich länger, als mit meinem 4790K. Warum? CPU kommt kaum über 3,3GHz. Last wandert von Thread zu Thread.
3) Ich starte ein x-beliebiges Programm: Gleiches Problem. Erst, wenn mehr als 4 Thread genutzt werden, taktet er sinnvoll auf 4GHz.
Das führt zu dem kuriosen Verhalten, dass, wenn ich umso mehr Last auf die CPU gebe (Virenscan z.B.) umso schneller fühlt sich das System an. In BF3 im MP ist das kein Thema mehr, weil er dann ja 4 Threads nutzt. Die CPU taktet daher ingame hoch. Nagelt mich nicht fest auf die 4 Threads. Ich weiß nicht, ab wann die CPU hoch taktet oder ob es vielleicht am Scheduler von Windows liegt. 

Ich merke es ja bei jedem Programmstart. Alles fühlt sich "langsam" an (klar, nicht langsam... aber spürbar langsamer als mit meinem 4790K und langsamer als es sich für einen 6-Kerner @ 4GHz anfühlen sollte.

Um das Problem zu vermeiden, bleibt nur, als Energieprofil "Höchstleistung" einszustellen, bzw. Speedtep/C1E aus. Aber das ist natürlich keine Lösung sonder nur ein work-around.

Naja, wenigstens Folding@Home kann ich laufen lassen. Das nutzt so viele Threads, wie ich will.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (21. Oktober 2014)

Spoiler



Ich habe eine interessante Beobachtung gemacht.

Habe nämlich die ASRock eigenen Software "F-Stream" installiert. Eigentlich nur wegen der HDSaver Funktion.
Allerdings kann man da noch an mehrere Rädchen drehen. Unter anderem wird beim Starten eine Auswahl von Betriebsmodi angeboten:

Performance, Standard und Power Saving.
Standardmäßig ist...ihr vermutet es: Standard Mode aktiviert.

Ich habe mal zum Spaß auf "Performance" umgeschaltet. Meine OC Einstellungen bleiben unverändert, aber die CPU taktet deutlich aggressiver hoch. In Cinebench R15 erreiche ich nun 154 (!) Punkte, statt 143.

Könnte das die Ursache für mein Problem sein. Aus der Anleitung geht nicht hervor, was die Einstellungen bewirken. Auf der anderen Seite läuft die CPU bei "Perfomance" für meinen Geschmack zu oft mit 4GHz. Ein Mausklick lässt sie dann schon praktisch hochtakten


----------



## nemi (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Software ist unschuldig. Die schaltet nur zwischen den Windows Energieschemata um.

Ansonsten kann ich deine Beobachtungen bestätigen. Elite Dangerous Launcher dauert ewig, ESO Launcher dauert ewig. ESO halb so viel Frames wie mit Windows 10, Cinebench ist extrem lahm. Außer halt mit Höchstleistung und 100%.

Ich nehm jetzt zum Spielen Win 10 - wobei das mit der Totalüberwachung halt auch nicht toll ist. Und so wie ich das sehe ist bei Windows 10 auch nicht sicher, dass das Problem wirklich weg ist. Optimal sind die Zeiten da halt auch nicht bzw. schwanken teilweise auch.


----------



## Karolinger0815 (11. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich hatte/habe ein ähnliches Problem.

Meine Lösung ist zwar auch nur ein Behelf, aber für mich ist es ausreichend: Ich nutze das AsRock-Tool A-Tuning. Wenn ich maximale Leistung pro Kern haben möchte, wähle ich den Reiter "Operation Mode" und dort den "Performance Mode". Das geht schnell und erspart den Umweg ins Bios. Sonstige Energiesparoptionen scheinen erhalten zu bleiben. Vcore etc. passen sich jedenfalls der abfegfragten Leistung an und die Kerne takten auf bis zu 1,2 GHz runter (CPU Package Power aus HWÍnfo: 9,10 W).

Die Einstellung bleibt auch nach Neustart erhalten bis man ändert.

Ich denke, die Einstellungen im Bios wird man nachschauen können, denn sie scheinen eben permanent eingestellt, bis man sie manuell in der Software ändert.

Das wäre jedenfalls mein Tipp für den Alltag und für die Lösung im Bios, indem man nachsieht, was das Tool da an Einstellungen hinterlegt.

Cinebench Single-Core @ 4,0 ohne "Performance Mode": 110
Cinebench Single Core @ 4,0 mit "Performance Mode": 169

Eine ähnliche Skalierung auch in Games in Bezug auf Frames bzw. steigende Grafikkartenauslastung bei steigender Prozessorleistung.

Ich zumindest kann mit der Lösung gut leben.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (11. November 2014)

Der "Perfomance Mode" schaltet nur das Energieprofil unter Windows auf "Höchstleistung."
Eine wirklich Lösung ist das nicht.


----------



## MarkenJodSalz (26. Januar 2015)

Irgendwas Neues zu dem Thema?


----------



## Ebrithil (27. Januar 2015)

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## Snixx (27. Januar 2015)

Tritt dieses Problem nur mit dem genannten Mainbaord auf oder reicht es ein anderes MB zu kaufen? Und Win 8.1 und Win 10 unterscheiden sich wohl dahingehend?
Wäre schade sich einen i7 5820 zu kaufen um dann jedesmal, egal welches MB, händisch alles zu optimieren müssen.


----------



## Ebrithil (27. Januar 2015)

Soweit ich weiß bei jedem MB.


----------



## flunkey (1. August 2015)

heho,
also ich hab auch vor mit einen 5820K zu holen und bin durch Zufall auf dieses Problem gestoßen. Ist zwar schon etwas alt der Thread, aber vll bringts doch noch was  Vor Ewigkeiten hatte ich schoneinmal nach Möglichkeiten gesucht die Energieoptionen von Windows besser einstellen zu können und habe ein paar Kommandos gefunden um zusätzliche Energieoptionen in Windows (7) freischalten zu können. Unter Anderem ist es damit möglich zu definieren ab welcher Last die Kerne hochgestuft, runtergestuft, Kerne geparkt werden etc. Vll kann jemand mit den Optionen etwas rumspielen und schauen ob man so das Singlethreadproblem lösen kann.  Mir ist beim durchschauen der Optionen aufgefallen das Windows per default einen Wert von 10% definiert für das Hochtakten. Da rein Rechnerisch, wie Incredible Alk zeigte, beim 5890K bei Singlethreadauslastung die Systemlast nur 6,25% beträgt bzw. 8,3% beim 5820K ist,  reicht es vll. ja schon die entsprechende Option auf 6 bzw. 8% zu senken um dem Singlethreadproblem entgegen zu wirken. Am Besten einfach mal mit den Einstellungen spielen und falls es zu Erfolg führt mit uns teilen. Dann kann man daraus vll ein kleines powershell Skript basteln und es allen zur Verfügung stellen.

Die folgenden Befehle einfach in der Windows Komandozeile (cmd) ausführen und danach die Energieoptionen (Systemsteuerung->Energieoptionen-> Energiesparplaneinstellungen ändern->Erweiterte Enerieeinstellungen ändern) öffnen. Unter Prozessorenergieverwaltung sollten dann einige zusätzliche Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auftauchen (zumindest bei mir unter Win7):
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 06cadf0e-64ed-448a-8927-ce7bf90eb35d -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 12a0ab44-fe28-4fa9-b3bd-4b64f44960a6 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 40fbefc7-2e9d-4d25-a185-0cfd8574bac6 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 4b92d758-5a24-4851-a470-815d78aee119 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 7b224883-b3cc-4d79-819f-8374152cbe7c -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 943c8cb6-6f93-4227-ad87-e9a3feec08d1 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 9ac18e92-aa3c-4e27-b307-01ae37307129 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 8f7b45e3-c393-480a-878c-f67ac3d07082 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 0cc5b647-c1df-4637-891a-dec35c318583 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 1299023c-bc28-4f0a-81ec-d3295a8d815d -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 2ddd5a84-5a71-437e-912a-db0b8c788732 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 447235c7-6a8d-4cc0-8e24-9eaf70b96e2b -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 5b33697b-e89d-4d38-aa46-9e7dfb7cd2f9 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 68dd2f27-a4ce-4e11-8487-3794e4135dfa -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 71021b41-c749-4d21-be74-a00f335d582b -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 8809c2d8-b155-42d4-bcda-0d345651b1db -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR a55612aa-f624-42c6-a443-7397d064c04f -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR c7be0679-2817-4d69-9d02-519a537ed0c6 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR df142941-20f3-4edf-9a4a-9c83d3d717d1 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR dfd10d17-d5eb-45dd-877a-9a34ddd15c82 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR e70867f1-fa2f-4f4e-aea1-4d8a0ba23b20 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR ea062031-0e34-4ff1-9b6d-eb1059334028 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR d8edeb9b-95cf-4f95-a73c-b061973693c8 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 984cf492-3bed-4488-a8f9-4286c97bf5aa -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 4d2b0152-7d5c-498b-88e2-34345392a2c5 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 465e1f50-b610-473a-ab58-00d1077dc418 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 7d24baa7-0b84-480f-840c-1b0743c00f5f -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR c4581c31-89ab-4597-8e2b-9c9cab440e6b -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 6c2993b0-8f48-481f-bcc6-00dd2742aa06 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 5d76a2ca-e8c0-402f-a133-2158492d58ad -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 45bcc044-d885-43e2-8605-ee0ec6e96b59 -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul
powercfg.exe -attributes SUB_PROCESSOR 3b04d4fd-1cc7-4f23-ab1c-d1337819c4bb -ATTRIB_HIDE >nul

Gruß


----------



## Gooly (2. September 2015)

Hallo,
hat das jemand mal ausprobiert - mit welchem Ergebnis?
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Win 10 und Win 7?
Vielen Dank.
Gooly


----------



## -Kerby- (4. September 2015)

Ehrliche sachliche Antwort:

würdet ihr dennoch weiterhin einen 5820K vorziehen, falls ein 6700K oder ein 4790K zur Debatte stehen würde?
Ich stehe nämlich aktuell vor diesem Problem und bin verunsichert.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. September 2015)

Ja, bei mir gings weder damals noch heute darum, das ich die Leistung der 6 Kerne brauche sondern schlicht und einfach das ich sie haben wollte. Vermutlich würde ich in 99% der Fälle auch mit einem hochgetakteten i5 keinen Unterschied merken


----------



## -Kerby- (4. September 2015)

Ebrithil schrieb:


> Ja, bei mir gings weder damals noch heute darum, das ich die Leistung der 6 Kerne brauche sondern schlicht und einfach das ich sie haben wollte. Vermutlich würde ich in 99% der Fälle auch mit einem hochgetakteten i5 keinen Unterschied merken



Das macht die Sache für mich klar in Bezug auf Gaming.
Der 6700K ist aktuell sehr teuer und fast nicht verfügbar.
Daher sollte wohl der 4790K ausgewählt werden.


----------



## Ebrithil (4. September 2015)

Naja ich spiel halt auch in 4k, da muss man erstmal solche Frameraten erreichen, das man ins CPU Limit laufen würde


----------



## wolflux (4. September 2015)

Steht denn fest wie hoch der 6700k geht?


----------



## -Kerby- (4. September 2015)

wolflux schrieb:


> Steht denn fest wie hoch der 6700k geht?



Wie meinst du das?


----------

